# Ab wann muss eine zweite Person prüfen



## Merten1982 (29 November 2010)

Hallo,

Mein Chef ist der Meinung dass es zu teuer wäre einen zweiten Mann zu bezahlen, der mein Sicherheitsprogramm samt Dokumentation durchschaut und überprüft. 

In meinen Augen ist das gefährlich, Tests und Prüfungen sollten  meiner Meinung nach immer von einer zweiten Person durchgeführt werden.
Was ist denn, wenn ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler habe? Gut eine zweite Person könnte den gleichen Denkfehler machen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wesentlich geringer.
Gibt es irgendwo eine Vorschrift dafür ab wann Sicherheitsfunktionen von einer zweiten Person überprüft werden müssen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 November 2010)

das hängt von der vorher erstellten gefahren-beurteilung ab.

eine "pflicht" gibt es nicht, nach iso 9001 ist man im zuge der zertifizierungsmassnahmen aber grundsätzlich (für den erhalt der zertifizierung) angehalten alle qualitätsrelevanten vorgänge durch doppelte, personengetrennte prüfung festzuhalten.

Keine ISO-9001, keine Pflicht.

Anzuraten ist es trotzdem.

Kleine Anmerkung noch: 
Bist du auch das Inbetriebnahme-Personal?

Wenn Nein ist die doppelte Prüfung ja dadurch gegeben, das die definierten Szenarien bei der Inbetriebnahme durchgespielt werden, und zwar von einer Person die in der Regel nur die Anforderungen, und nicht das Programm kennen. Tritt hier ein Fehler auf wird der TÜV oder der Kunde das Gerät eh nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Merten1982 (29 November 2010)

ja ich bin auch Inbetriebnahmepersonal, was das ganze ja so schlimme macht. 

Jeder der mal auf ner IBN war, weiß da das ziemlich stressig ist, und dann unter Streß Sicherheitsfunktionen zu ändern ist bestimmt alles andere als "sicher"....

Von meinen Überstunden, die weit über dem liegen, was gesund ist mal ganz zu schweigen....

Deshalb suche ich ja nach einer Norm die eine zweite Person vorschreibt...

Ich denke ich muss mir einfach mal einen neuen Chef suchen, einen mit gesundem Menschenverstand ohne Sparwahnsinn...


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 November 2010)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> ja ich bin auch Inbetriebnahmepersonal, was das ganze ja so schlimme macht.
> 
> Jeder der mal auf ner IBN war, weiß da das ziemlich stressig ist, und dann unter Streß Sicherheitsfunktionen zu ändern ist bestimmt alles andere als "sicher"....
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club, auf der Suche bin ich auch schon. Bis dato laufen Inbetriebnahmen  bei mir ähnlich ab.

Zum Thema Norm muß ich dich aber ebend enttäuschen, da wirst du so nichts finden.

Die CE-Deklaration garantiert zwar das die Anlage nach genormten Gesichtspunkten geplant und umgesetzt wurde, mehr aber auch nicht.

Und genau darin liegt das Dilema.


----------



## winnman (29 November 2010)

vielleicht kannst du ja den Ball an deinen Chef Spielen, gib ihm dein Prog nach beendeter IBS zur Kontrolle und lass dir das von ihm bestätigen (bei meinem Chef würde das unweigerlich dazu führen, dass er es einem andern zum Prüfen gibt, villeicht hilft das ja).

Wennst das vor Zeugen deinem Chef gibst, bist du mal auf alle Fälle aus dem Schneider, egal was für Fehler du eingebaut hast, wenn ers prüft und dir das OK bestätigt, seid ihr wahrscheinlich beide aus dem Schneider falls trotzdem was daneben geht.

hab zwar erst 3 F-CPU verbrochen, aber da ists ähnlich gelaufen wie bei dir.
Nur der TÜV hat die Original Prog Ausdrucke des F-Programms genommen, hat die in seine Doku mit aufgenommen, die liegen somit mit TÜV Stempeln, . . . auf der Anlage auf. Hab die sicherheitshalber alle kopiert und bei mir aufgehoben. Sollte also auch im Falle des Falles kein Problem geben.

fg Winnman


----------



## Safety (29 November 2010)

[FONT=&quot]13849-2 Abschnitt 4.1 Validierungsleitsätze[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Die Validierung der Gestaltung von SRP/CS schließt Überprüfungsmaßnahmen ein. Die Validierung und Überprüfung sollte von Personen mit Ausnahme des Konstrukteurs des entsprechenden Teils ausgeführt werden. Die Überprüfung sollte auf der Spezifizierung der Sicherheitsanforderungen und der Gestaltungsdokumentation beruhen.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ihr solltet mal die 13849-1 lesen.
[/FONT]


----------



## Markus Rupp (30 November 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]13849-2 Abschnitt 4.1 Validierungsleitsätze[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Die Validierung der Gestaltung von SRP/CS schließt Überprüfungsmaßnahmen ein. Die Validierung und Überprüfung *sollte* von Personen mit Ausnahme des Konstrukteurs des entsprechenden Teils ausgeführt werden. Die Überprüfung *sollte* auf der Spezifizierung der Sicherheitsanforderungen und der Gestaltungsdokumentation beruhen.[/FONT]
> 
> ...




Der Begriff *"sollte"* stellt nach BGB und VDE aber eine Möglichkeit und keine Regelung dar.

Was man alles machen kann ist auch unbestritten, was man muß ist aber immer etwas anderes

Aus der 13489-1 sowie 13489-1Z geht keine Pflicht hervor die diesen Prüfvorgang irgendwie im Bezug auf die Personalanforderung entgültig klärt.

Wir hatten diesbezüglich auch einen Streitfall beim Kunden, mit dem Ergebniss das es keine definierten Prüfungsmassnahmen im Bezug auf das 4-Augen-Prinzip gibt


----------



## Merten1982 (30 November 2010)

> [FONT=&quot]13849-2 Abschnitt 4.1 Validierungsleitsätze[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Die Validierung der Gestaltung von SRP/CS  schließt Überprüfungsmaßnahmen ein. Die Validierung und Überprüfung  sollte von Personen mit Ausnahme des Konstrukteurs des entsprechenden  Teils ausgeführt werden. Die Überprüfung sollte auf der Spezifizierung  der Sicherheitsanforderungen und der Gestaltungsdokumentation beruhen.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Ihr solltet mal die 13849-1 lesen.[/FONT]



Warum zeit/geld investieren wenn noch die 954 gilt.....
(gelesen habe ich beide schonmal, ist aber ein paar Tage her)
Safety macht man immer nur so bissle, wenn man ein paar gelbe Komponenten hat sind doch alle zufrieden. Bloß nicht Safety von Anfang mit einbeziehen, immer erst zum Schluss. Hauptsache es kostet wenig Zeit und Geld.
Mein Job kotzt mich an, aber ich habe auch schon auf Baustellen gemerkt, dass wir bei weitem nicht die Einzigen sind, die so arbeiten.


----------



## Safety (30 November 2010)

Hallo, 
Du hast vollkommen Recht!
Es ist kein muss wenn man es genau nimmt trifft dies auf die ganze Norm zu, wie Du schon festgestellt hast.

Aber wenn 13849 dann muss man das V-Model anwenden und auch geeignete Entwicklungsaktivitäten nach Änderungen muss man machen. Jetzt, dass Hauptargument für ein Vieraugenprinzip, wie willst Du die Anforderung der steigenden Wirksamkeit bei Plr c bis e nachweisen.  

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du alle Dokumente die in den Normen 13849-1 und auch 2 gefordert werden erstellt hast und auch der Nachweis erbracht wurde, sprich Validiert.

Das alles, vom Entwurf, Spezifikation …… bis zur Validierung von einer Person? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Person Fehlerhaft ist und dies nicht erkennt, ist schon sehr hoch. 

Wie schon oft geschrieben man kann viel machen, aber man muss auch beweisen können, dass man den Stand von Wissenschaft und Technik eingehalten hat.

Mir ist auch bewusst, dass die Software am meisten vernachlässigt wird. 

Zur 954, bitte erkläre mir wie man hier den Stand der Technik bei Programmierbarer Sicherheit einhalten will.


----------



## Sockenralf (30 November 2010)

Hallo,


Safety schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]13849-2 Abschnitt 4.1 Validierungsleitsätze[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Die Validierung der Gestaltung von SRP/CS schließt Überprüfungsmaßnahmen ein. Die Validierung und Überprüfung sollte von Personen mit Ausnahme des Konstrukteurs des entsprechenden Teils ausgeführt werden. Die Überprüfung sollte auf der Spezifizierung der Sicherheitsanforderungen und der Gestaltungsdokumentation beruhen.[/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
Wie habe ich es gestern auf einer Brandschutzschulung gehört:
Soll heißt muß wenn man kann 


MfG


----------



## Safety (30 November 2010)

Hallo Ralf,
für mich ist dieser kleine Satz eine sehr wichtige Forderung, wenn man davon abweicht sollte man gute Gründe und vor allem Dokumente haben wie man es dann Validiert. 
  Die Entwicklung und Validierung einer Sicherheitsfunktion hat es in sich und dazu gehört eben auch die SRASW.
 Auch bin ich Grundsätzlich der Meinung, SF sollten von einer zweiten Person validiert werden.
  Auch würde ich dann alles fordern was mit MUSS gekennzeichnet ist.


  Letztendlich geht es nur darum bei einem Unfall eben die Forderungen des 823 ff BGB und Produkthaftungsgesetz abwehren zu können.


----------

